# Russian Ruble is the Strongest Currency this Year



## SG854 (May 27, 2022)

Russian Rubble jumped 40% against the dollar. There is higher demand for rubble and its value is pushing up. 


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-ru...year/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab


----------



## KitChan (May 27, 2022)

People actually paid in rubles? What happened to calling the bluff and not giving into terrorist demands?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 27, 2022)

Are you guys forgetting that *probably*, Sputnik's Jabs  basically financed the war?
That on behalf of the entire world and partly Europe buying Russian gas for decades.

Source: trust me bro.

No surprise there.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 27, 2022)

One russian ruble equals to one european cent, their minimum wage equals to 197 euros, the lowest in all of the region after Belarus.


----------

